# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] WasteFrance : Un jeu hardcore pour le corps

## BlueTemplar

Salut les Canards,
 Je suis là pour vous parler de Wastefrance ( à prononcer "ouest france" et pas "vaste france" qui fait un peu titre de chanson à passer chez feu Pascal Sevran), un ptit projet de jeu vidéo avec des graphismes qui piquent les yeux. Mais je m'emporte, commençons par le début.
 Wastefrance utilise l'Adventure Creation Kit de Chris Hopkins (http://www.mozomedia.com/ack/) qui en gros recrée le moteur de jeu d'Ultima V à base de sprite en 16*16 et 256 couleurs (défini par une palette), de dialogue à base de mot clé etc. J'ai également emprunté des graphismes à Wasteland que je retouche peu à peu. Old School donc, tellement que ça ce joue sous le désormais célèbre DosBox.
 Pour l'histoire, ça se passe en France (qui l'aurait deviné ?), en une année indéterminée dans un style post-apocalyptique mais pas à la Fallout, plutôt dans une sorte de retour à la nature mais sans les hippies. La France a été mise en quarantaine, pas mal de mort tout ça à cause d'un truc dévoilé dans l'histoire. Un inconnu avec son chien se la coule douce quand une femme poursuivi par des gars lourdement armés débarquent pas loin, le mec veut pas l'aider mais le chien trop excité va charger. Le chien va crever, la femme sera salement touchée. Elle filera une clef bizarre avant de clamser et c'est parti pour l'aventure. Une intro Ô combien classique en somme.
 Je compte faire en sorte que le joueur suivant uniquement le fil conducteur de l'histoire la finissent en peu de temps, même si ce sera pas forcément facile, mais il passera à côté de pas mal de chose ! L'aspect exploration sera important avec pas mal de truc sympa à la clé. Il y aura aussi un système de consommation de nourriture pendant les voyages, nourriture qui sera la monnaie du jeu. En gros exploration, gestion du stock de nourriture, en sachant que sur la carte du monde voyager à travers une forêt ou une montagne consommera plus de nourriture que de voyager sur une route ou dans une plaine.
 Pour infos la carte du monde actuelle fait 240*240 cases et l'écran du joueur fait apparaître 9*11 cases. Ça fait de l'espace à explorer même si y a une bonne partie de mer ou montagne infranchissable, restons honnête, n'est pas Peter Molyneux qui veut.
 Ensuite il y aura trois classes de disponible, représentant en partie un certain niveau de difficulté :
 - Le boucher, niveau facile, capable de dépecer les ... corps humains pour récupérer de la nourriture. Il aura donc accès à de l'argent facile et sera un bourrin du corps à corps.
- Le forestier, niveau intermédiaire, capable de se rendre invisible, utile pour esquiver les combats. Il sera bien efficace avec les armes de jets.
- Le fumiste (non définitif), niveau difficile, joueur de guitare il pourra se servir du son comme arme de jet pour abrutir ou desorienté les ennemis ainsi que faire quelque dégât. Nul au corps à corps, moyen en arme de jet.
 Toutes les quêtes, les indices seront donné lors de dialogue, va falloir resortir les feuilles et stylo et réapprendre à écrire parce qu'il n'y aura pas de livre de quête et parfois un dialogue avec un NPC non important pourra donner une indication quand à un lieu interressant à explorer. La carte de France dans un coin pourra aussi être utile.
 Bref j'ai beaucoup de chose à dire mais encore tout à faire, vous pouvez suivre l'avancement sur le forum ou sur mon blog (que je ne tiens pas forcément à jour, plus occuper à travailler sur le projet qu'en parler) ici : http://wastefrance.blogspot.com .
 Quand à une date de sortie ...
 Si vous avez des questions ou des conseils, n'hésitez surtout pas !
 BlueTemplar


Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## BlueTemplar

A moi la célébrité !

----------


## Eklis

Ça a l'air intéressant en tout cas. J'ai juste un conseil mais qui va peut-être te sembler bateau au possible : ne vois pas trop gros. Déjà qu'il faut de la volonté pour faire aboutir ce genre de projet, autant rester modeste et se concentrer sur le peaufinage du gameplay et de l'immersion plutôt que de jouer la carte de l'immensité. Enfin c'est mon avis.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BlueTemplar

Tout à fait, pour ça aussi que j'ai choisi ACK, je suis de toute façon limité par nombre de chose.

----------


## Noirdesir

Un bien chouette projet en perspective.  Même si la carte n'est pas super grande, si elle est bien exploitée, ce n'est pas un problème.  Vivement une version jouable que l'on teste ça.  Et bon courage pour le travail à venir!

----------


## BlueTemplar

Merci. Je m'y attelle pratiquement tous les jours mais je suis loin du compte encore pour sortir un truc jouable interressant.

----------


## Zeppo

> Toutes les quêtes, les indices seront donné lors de dialogue, va falloir resortir les feuilles et stylo et réapprendre à écrire parce qu'il n'y aura pas de livre de quête et parfois un dialogue avec un NPC non important pourra donner une indication quand à un lieu interressant à explorer. La carte de France dans un coin pourra aussi être utile.


Omagad, yabon !

En tout cas, je suis ton projet avec interêt!  :;):

----------


## Eklis

Au fait, la prise de notes obligatoire je trouve ça couillu et bienvenu. J'espère que les dialogues suivront.  ::):

----------


## perverpepere

L'idée me semble très bonne et j'ai bien accroché ta news jusqu'à:



> Toutes les quêtes, les indices seront donné lors de dialogue, va falloir  resortir les feuilles et stylo et réapprendre à écrire parce qu'il n'y  aura pas de livre de quête et parfois un dialogue avec un NPC non  important pourra donner une indication quand à un lieu interressant à  explorer.


Je suis du genre tete en l'air et pas très futfut quand je joue   ::|:  (meme irl en faite  ::(: )
Une suggestion que je ferais c'est de mettre un livre de quete pour les neuneus comme moi dans le mode boucher, un livre plus simplet pour les forestier, et pas de livre pour les fumistes.

Enfin mon avis tu le prend et t'en fait ce que tu veus evidemment  :;): 

Et surtout bon courage pour la suite

----------


## skyblazer

> Une suggestion que je ferais c'est de mettre un livre de quete pour les neuneus comme moi dans le mode boucher, un livre plus simplet pour les forestier, et pas de livre pour les fumistes.


Un problème est qu'il utilise un moteur qui n'est pas à lui, et donc il est limité au niveau des possibilités. Si le jeu de base ne permettait pas de livre de quête, il risque d'avoir du mal à en faire un.

Et puis autrement, on sait tous bien utiliser bloc-notes dans le pire des cas ?

----------


## BlueTemplar

Skyblazer a tout bon, impossible de gérer un livre de quête avec ACK. Mais de toute façon il y aura un walkthrough pour les têtes en l'air  :;):  et au pire, je serais présent pour répondre au question.

----------


## Yazoo

Sinon, ça à l'air sympa  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

Héhé, les images me rappellent mon projet en cours. Le pitch un petit peu, aussi.

Faut vraiment que je contacte Half pour en parler, mais je suis pour l'instant à un stade trop pré-alpha pour avoir grand-chose à montrer.

Tu récupères tes sprites où, pour ton jeu ?

----------


## lincruste

Le coup du "pas de livre de quête", j'aime bien. Comme à l'époque où les modes d'emploi de jeux avaient toujours quelques pages vides à la fin pour les notes.
 :tired:  -< I'll be watching you...>

----------


## BlueTemplar

En fait dans ACK y a des kits disponibles, modern (avec style maison hanté et heu moderne), history (plus moyen-âgeux) et Ultima qui reprend les Tiles d'Ultima V.

Après j'ai chopé quelques graphismes de Wasteland qui en fait fonctionne un peu comme Ultima V. Et j'ai fais un joli mélange et je modifie au fur et à mesure selon ce dont j'ai besoin.

----------


## Hoyan

Pas mal le poisson d'avril  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Pas mal le poisson d'avril


+1, c'est mal de provoquer les joueurs  :<_<:

----------


## BlueTemplar

Maiheu ! Ma toute puissance ludique fera de vous les premiers personnages à être défoncé par le joueur  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> [...]en sachant que sur la carte du monde voyager à travers une forêt ou une montagne consommera plus de nourriture que de voyager sur une route ou dans une plaine.


Mais les routes seront plus dangereuses ? Parce qu'il faut une contre-partie, sinon ça servirait à rien de se casser le cul à dépenser plus de nourriture.

Et sinon, tu veux pas lui donner un titre en français, à ton jeu ? T'as eu la bonne idée de le faire en français, se passant en France, laisse pas tomber cette rare initiative sur ce point !

----------


## BlueTemplar

Pas bête pour le titre, c'était juste un clin d'œil à Wasteland à la base. Vais voir ce que je peux faire.

Pour ce qui est des routes, elles ne seront plus tout à fait en bon état et rare. De plus elles relieront uniquement les grandes villes qui seront à explorer mais dévastées elles ne sont pas des havres de paix. Donc une route consommera moins de nourriture (mais en consommera quand même) mais pour rejoindre les villages va falloir marcher en rase campagne.

L'autre souci c'est que j'avais pensé à mettre sur les routes des bandits de grand chemin, le problème c'est que si je les fais spawner sur la carte du monde, tu imagines si tu as besoin de fuir ou de t'approcher pour du cac la consommation de nourriture non souhaité ? Et puis se serait pas cohérent avec la vision d'une carte du monde ou tu vois tes ennemies à 10 km de distance.

Non, va falloir que dans mes macros j'incrémente un random qui téléportera de temps en temps sur une map avec de la fight contre des bandits tout en conservant la notion de nourriture et ce effectivement lorsqu'on se balade sur la route ...

C'est faisable ! 

Bon après le coup des combats au début du jeu contre 10 bandits alors qu'on a une fronde ... Va falloir aussi valider ça par niveaux ...

Merci de me rajouter du taff !  ::|: 

Mais bon de toute façon fallait que je me penche sur la question, c'est fait.

Merci Narushima.

----------


## Earthworm Jim

C'est très sympa cette vaguelette de jeux post-apo hardcore français qui nous rafraîchit les pieds depuis peu, je sais pas d'où ça sort, mais généralement ça donne des jeux assez radicaux et engagés à défaut d'être toujours digestes. On doit ça aux héritiers des Fractal et CC2034 ? à l'éternel revival Fallout ? à des films, oder ?

Bonne chance Templar et tiens-nous au courant dès que t'as une démo  ::):

----------


## col vert

la nature dévasté c bien mais faut penser à nos amis des ombres qui aiment les grottes, les égouts et autres trous noirs profonds et dangereux.

----------


## Yank31

edit : oops

----------


## BlueTemplar

> la nature dévasté c bien mais faut penser à nos amis des ombres qui aiment les grottes, les égouts et autres trous noirs profonds et dangereux.


C'est prévu ne t'inquiète pas.

Pour ce qui est de la vague post-apo, ça vient peut-être du fait que c'est toujours un univers assez peu usité, même si de grand nom surgisse à son nom, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il y a moins de bon jeu qui sorte dans un univers post-apo que fantasy, zombieland ou contemporain.

Et puis au niveau scénario ça permet de faire pas mal de chose, y a moins de limite.

Personnellement j'adore ce genre d'univers, ça me vient de Fallout premier du nom, acheté dans un Game's à l'époque, la claque.

Et non ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril merci de respecter mon autorité !  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

Le post-apo, ça permet d'être contemporain, tout en ayant un monde plein de dangers. En dehors d'une guerre à la modern warfare, pas facile sinon de trouver un background qui réponde à ces deux points.

Et les zombies, ça permet de justifier une IA limitée.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Tout à fait ! 

Bon j'en avais marre de bosser sur la map de la France, je fais joujou avec l'interface du coup, je posterais une ptite image pour montrer ce que ça donne.

----------


## perverpepere

> Skyblazer a tout bon, impossible de gérer un livre de quête avec ACK. Mais de toute façon il y aura un walkthrough pour les têtes en l'air  et au pire, je serais présent pour répondre au question.


Merci pour la réponse  :;):  et surtout bon courage pour la suite

----------


## BlueTemplar

Merci.

Bon j'ai retouché un peu l'interface, on passe de ça :



A ça :



Bon à la base c'est du 320*200 donc là en agrandissant on perds en heu qualité, pas aussi lisse à la base.

Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## kronoob

Je suggère :

Gauler même si certains risquent de ne pas comprendre
et Board c'est quoi ? Un Baluchon ? Un TaBleau ? ...

oui je déteste le franglais §§

----------


## BlueTemplar

Ah oui "gauler", je n'y avais pas pensé !

Pour Board c'est pour monter dans un véhicule, il va disparaître, à oublier donc.

----------


## Narushima

Pourquoi pas *É*quiper = *E*quip ? Et *P*ick up = *P*rendre au lieu de *G*et

----------


## BlueTemplar

Les lettres sont déjà associé au verbe en anglais sans que je puisse y toucher, c'est pour ça que je dois trouver un mot correspondant en français avec la bonne lettre.

Pas toujours facile  ::): .

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon je me suis attelé un peu au rencontre aléatoire sur les routes.

La macro pour générer ça est faite, pas de souci, avec un pourcentage sur 100 je peux générer l'envoi du perso dans une room ou il y aura de la baston.

Le problème c'est pour le faire revenir sur la map de la France.

Je ne sais pas comment enregistrer la position (qui se définie par 4 paramètres RG pour la region, RM pour la room et X et Y pour les coordonnées).

Pour l'instant la macro de rencontre aléatoire ressemble à ça :

Macro 9: RENCONTRE ALEATOIRE  (ROUTE)
        1: SET R = RND(100)
        2: IF R < 49 THEN 4
        3: IF R > 50 THEN 9
        4: SAVESCR 
        5: SET LOC[RG] = 1
        6: SET LOC[RM] = 4
        7: SET LOC[X] = 4
        8: SET LOC[Y] = 9
        9: STOP 

Les données sur 100 sont temporaires c'était juste pour tester. Je renvoi donc vers un endroit générique qui sert de point d'embuscade des bandits des routes par exemple, je ne peux pas faire une room spécifique à chaque Tiles qui servira de point de rencontre aléatoire sur la map de la France ...

Faut que je vois ça ...

edit : bon j'ai trouvé la solution ! Tout content de moi, c'était tout con en fait mais j'étais pas sûr que ça fonctionne.

Il suffit juste que j'enregistre dans une variable la location du perso sur la worldmap :

Macro 9: RENCONTRE ALEATOIRE  (ROUTE)
        1: SET R = RND(100)
        2: IF R < 10 THEN 4
        3: IF R > 11 THEN 12
        4: SET A2 = LOC[RG]
        5: SET B2 = LOC[RM]
        6: SET C2 = LOC[X]
        7: SET D2 = LOC[Y]
        8: SET LOC[RG] = 1
        9: SET LOC[RM] = 4
        10: SET LOC[X] = 4
        11: SET LOC[Y] = 9
        12: STOP 

Et après je n'ai plus qu'à rappeler ces paramètres sur une autre macro déclenché par le passage sur la case exit :

Macro 10: RETOUR MAP MONDE 
        1: SET LOC[RG] = A2
        2: SET LOC[RM] = B2
        3: SET LOC[X] = C2
        4: SET LOC[Y] = D2
        5: STOP 

Et ça fonctionne nickel ! Mouahahaha ! Bon après faut que je vérifie en augmentant le pourcentage de rencontre s'il relance la macro quand on est téléporté sur la case de la route, rencontre aléatoire à répétition sur la même case de la worldmap ça le ferait moyen.

edit : je travaille à nouveau la carte de la France ... Je conchie les massifs français, y en a partout !

----------


## bluth

Et pour G pourquoi pas Glaner.
Sinon projet tres interessant, bon courage !

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon bon bon, ça avance toujours hein mais très lentement, j'ai changé de service au taff et j'ai perdu tout mon temps libre et le poste qui va bien pour bosser sur WasteFrance.

Du coup uniquement chez moi et c'est plus lent. Mais ça avance, foutu carte de France je fais pêter le champagne quand elle sera fini.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Perdu dans les limbes du forum, je remonte juste le post pour dire que je taff toujours dessus, j'ai eu une couille de sauvegarde j'ai perdu pas mal de truc donc ça m'a dégoûté mais là c'est reparti.

Le code source d'ACK étant disponible je fais une ptite traduction en français de la partie ingame histoire de plus voir des trucs genre : "you look at : fenêtre".

Donc ça avance de nouveau.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Après avoir mis la main dans le cambouis du code source en turbo pascal ... J'ai réussi à modifier certain truc en m'appuyant sur le taff d'une autre personne qui avait déjà fait des modifications. Donc maintenant j'ai la possibilité de ne plus être limité par le nombre de tiles à disposition. Ça va grandement me faciliter la tache car plus de limitation graphique et donc un paysage plus diversifié !

Bon par contre il faut maintenant que je réorganise les tiles que j'avais déjà et les regrouper par région afin qu'il load les bon tiles à chaque changement de région et à établir des tiles fixes qui serviront aux objets d'inventaire, aux PJ et PNJ.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Salut à tous, je voudrais voir comment fonctionne l'intégration de fichier son dans ACK, quelqu'un sait s'il existe une sorte de base de son gratos (allant du piou-piou des oiseaux aux vroum vroum de voiture) façon old school 8 bits ou alors un ptit logiciel permettant de les créer, un truc simple d'accès j'y connais que dalle en son. Merci.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Juste pour montrer un peu sur la carte de France ce que ça donne, l'interface en mode carte du monde n'est pas encore retouché et tout n'est pas complet au niveau graphique (surtout les tiles d'herbe qui nécessite un peu plus de variété.

----------


## Illynir

Bon j'arrive un peu après la guerre, et je vois que ton post a autant de succès qu'un disque de patrick sebastien. Mais vu que j'aime bien les mecs qui ont des projets et qui font tout pour y arrivé et vu que tu chercher ( peut être plus vu le temps remarque ^^ ) des banques de son gratuite style bruitage et autre, voici un lien qui pourrait t’intéresser ==> http://www.universal-soundbank.com/

20000 bruitage gratuit et libre de droit, ça devrait t'aider pour faire 15 jeux la  ::):

----------


## BlueTemplar

Je cherchais plus j'étais reparti sur les graphismes mais c'est nickel ça va bien m'aider. Merci beaucoup !

----------


## mokimokoko

Je tombe par hasard sur ce topic, 2 ans et demi plus tard, et après quelques recherches y'a pas moyen de trouver le jeu  ::'(: 

Le blog est plus actualisé depuis 2010  ::'(: 

Quelqu'un sait quelques chose ?

----------

